# CHENNAI | TCS IT Park | U/C



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Old pics

















latest updates

























































































































X-posting from SSCI


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

source:http://varunl.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/tcssdcmarloweteigyt31.jpg
























































last 2 pics by:Arun Christopher


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Phase I of TCS IT Park is complete; their Signature Tower U/C will be phase II



ceeznic pirate said:


> TCS, Siruseri, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> TCS, Siruseri, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## saurdemol (May 21, 2007)

Wow!


----------

